# What web browser do you use?



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 12, 2010)

I primarily use Firefox because it's fast and I like the layout, though I use Safari sometimes too (for the same reason I use Firefox).


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate both of those browsers, I like plain old internet explorer.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 12, 2010)

P.S.
I hate Internet Explorer.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> P.S.
> I hate Internet Explorer.


 

Thanks.:V


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 12, 2010)

firefox and when its acting up I use Konquerer [KDE's Default browser sooid as rock no flair what so ever] LINUX FAG HERE :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

Internet Explorer 8

-slow woooo cheer-


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 12, 2010)

Opera, because it has proven itself to me to be the most stable, compatible, and fastest out of all of the other browsers I have tried (IE, FireFox, Safari).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Google chrome because:
- I am a google fanboy.
- It has a miku skin.
- It is stable and fast.
- The tabs are very easy to use and very nice.
- I hate firefox because it's stupid, internet explorer is slow and Opera is based on IE.
- I have a Wii with Opera.
- Chrome looks the sexiest.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Feb 12, 2010)

firefox and IE @ work for various reasons, and chrome @ asus eeepc due to speed


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Feb 12, 2010)

chrome or die


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox and Opera when firebox is being a shit.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox. I mean, c'mon people :V .

Safaris are hot and dry.
Chrome is sooooo last season.
Operas put me to sleep.
I get on the internet to be lazy, not to be an Explorer :V .

Firefox is a frickin' FLAMING FOX. How is that not cool? You're furries, damn it!

Btw, I have an awesome LFG look for my FF browser :3 .


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 12, 2010)

Safari.


----------



## ToeClaws (Feb 12, 2010)

Primarily Firefox though I am starting to use Chromium (the GNU tweak of Chrome) a bit more.


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> firefox and when its acting up I use Konquerer [KDE's Default browser sooid as rock no flair what so ever] LINUX FAG HERE :V


Ha! Finally you admit to being gay! I knew it!

And to everyone here that voted Internet Explorer or didn't and still uses it for any reason at all. Please, please stop killing the internet every time you open IE a baby web designer gets shot in the eyes by Bill Gates with a harpoon gun.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 12, 2010)

Chrome represent.

I wish Google would add an image blocking feature, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox.


----------



## Riley (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox.  IE is ugly as sin, and I just never bothered to use any of the others.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 12, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Firefox.  IE is ugly as sin, and I just never bothered to use any of the others.



Sean of the Dead?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

I like internet explorer if using Windows, Safari if using a Mac, have never been on a Linux so can't say there.

Kinda dislike the Firefox crowd, as they're basically to IE what Mac's users are to PC owners / PS3 owners are to 360 users (See:  Annoyingly smug).  

"Internet Explorer's slow :V" Really?  How come for me then every time I boot Firefox it takes about a minute to open, whereas IE's open in about ten seconds?  And if talking about general browsing:  If you really can't wait .2 seconds more for your web-page to load, saving maybe one minute of time if you're online for about 4-5 hours a sitting, you've got to take a step back from the computer.

"Firefox can do more :V"  Really?  Last I checked, it was all extra things you searched up and added to your Firefox Browser.  And guess what?  Internet Explorer can get those too.

"Firefox has a spell check :V"  Congrats, you just admitted that you need a spell check most of the time for your posts, and are too lazy (but then, you're also gloating about saving about 30-40 seconds of time each sitting from marginally faster page loading that I personally have never noticed, so I guess it isn't a surprise) to manually check your work.

Yes, there are some good merits for Firefox over IE.  However, most of the "praise" I hear on heaped on it and insults thrown on IE is essentially what I hear Mac users saying about PC's, but with "Mac" replaced with "Firefox" and "PC" replaced with "Internet Explorer".


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 12, 2010)

chrome.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

flamingfaggotfox

except atm i'm stuck with ie

help


----------



## Carenath (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Opera is based on IE.


Incorrect. Opera started out as a research project by Norwegian Telco Telenor, and they spun it off into a seperate company in 1996.
Firefox, is based off Netscape Communicator's codebase which itself was originally based on NCSA Mosaic.
Internet Explorer was based off a version of NCSA Mosaic developed by Spyglass Inc.
Of the three, Netscape and Internet Explorer share a common history, and as such are capable of rendering non-standard or broken code rather similarly which might be one reason Firefox quickly gained a large share of the userbase.



Attaman said:


> Kinda dislike the Firefox crowd, ...(See:  Annoyingly smug).


Considering how awful Internet Explorer 6 and previous were, particularly in relation to standards and security, that smugness was justified. Considering the rise in Firefox's popularity as a more secure alternative convinced website owners to fix their sites, and spurred Microsoft into finally getting off it's arse and updating Internet Explorer.. the team that develops Firefox has every reason to be proud of their accomplishment.. although I don't see any reason these days for Firefox users to be 'annoyingly smug' anymore, the goal was accomplished.



Attaman said:


> "Internet Explorer's slow :V" Really?  How come for me then every time I boot Firefox it takes about a minute to open, whereas IE's open in about ten seconds?  And if talking about general browsing:  If you really can't wait .2 seconds more for your web-page to load, saving maybe one minute of time if you're online for about 4-5 hours a sitting, you've got to take a step back from the computer.


Internet Explorer itself, is an integral part of the Windows Operating system, and as a result loads as part of Windows. When you launch IE, you're just loading a 600KB-odd sized wrapper application that leverages the same componant's that drive Windows Explorer, to load and render your web pages.

Firefox cannot leverage this same advantage at present.


All discussions asside, my personal preference for the moment, is Mozilla Firefox owing to a variety of extensions that are not available for the others.
I do not like Internet Explorer, although v7 was a significant improvement and v8 has gone a long way into regaining some of my respect, it is still not without it's problems although I do use it from time to time for other reasons.
I do not like Safari, it made doing what would be routine things on Firefox or Internet Explorer, cumbersome.
I like Opera, it was my default browser on the Mac for years, though I moved back to Firefox for the add-on extensions.
I haven't used Chrome yet, it need's to fix a few issues with the extensions to convince me to switch to it, asside from that, it has promise.

On my phone.. I use Opera almost exclusively although Internet Explorer is also present there.. I have less reason to use it since Opera does a stunning job and I have not yet encountered any site that fails on Opera.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Blackbird

For us black peoples.

Kidding.
Firefox.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Blackbird
> 
> For us black peoples.
> 
> ...



remember kids: black people can't be lacist


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I like internet explorer if using Windows, Safari if using a Mac, have never been on a Linux so can't say there.
> 
> Kinda dislike the Firefox crowd, as they're basically to IE what Mac's users are to PC owners / PS3 owners are to 360 users (See:  Annoyingly smug).
> 
> ...



Attaman: Can I suggest trying either safari or chrome. each run quite faster than firefox does currently.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Attaman: Can I suggest trying either safari or chrome. each run quite faster than firefox does currently.



WILL CHROME MAKE IT LOOK LIKE MY BROWSER IS FROM SPAAAAACE?


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 12, 2010)

Chrome, as it takes up the least screen space.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Safari via my iPhone.
On my pc explorer or a modified safari.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Incorrect. Opera started out as a research project by Norwegian Telco Telenor, and they spun it off into a seperate company in 1996.
> Firefox, is based off Netscape Communicator's codebase which itself was originally based on NCSA Mosaic.
> Internet Explorer was based off a version of NCSA Mosaic developed by Spyglass Inc.
> Of the three, Netscape and Internet Explorer share a common history, and as such are capable of rendering non-standard or broken code rather similarly which might be one reason Firefox quickly gained a large share of the userbase.
> ...


Didn't know that - I am impressed.
But once again, I don't know what I don't want to - as I know more about the B-2 spirit than I know about my favorite food. 
Once again, chrome has it's promises and I like it.
Firefox is just not my kind of browser and it also has the word "fox" that completly urges me to go to the more technological or something word "Chrome". Also, firefox does NOT have any miku skin I know of, and that sucks. I also tried to be retarded once and downloaded internet explorer 1. Turned out I needed Windows 95 or lower.
Anyway, thanks for the share of knogledge and I suggest you to move to Chrome fast 8D


----------



## kashaki (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Chrome.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox. It works best for me. It also has nothing to do with me being a furry if someone tries to pull that dumb ass card.

Also: This has been done before recently in the bits & bytes section if I recall correctly.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Feb 12, 2010)

i use my psp


----------



## Runefox (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Kinda dislike the Firefox crowd, as they're basically to IE what Mac's users are to PC owners / PS3 owners are to 360 users (See:  Annoyingly smug).


Except IE users are *actually* currently the major source of malware infections on the internet right now and have been for the past decade. 



> "Internet Explorer's slow :V" Really?  How come for me then every time I boot Firefox it takes about a minute to open, whereas IE's open in about *ten seconds?*


I have this problem with Firefox where it takes 5-10 secs to start.

Chrome takes less than one second to start. 



> And if talking about general browsing:  If you really can't wait .2 seconds more for your web-page to load, saving maybe one minute of time if you're online for about 4-5 hours a sitting, you've got to take a step back from the computer.


So instead of "You can make this faster by using something else", it's "Well why don't you take a break from the computer".  OK then. All of this isn't even touching on the fact that both Firefox and IE's user interface *freezes* while rendering pages (IE in this case takes about a second, FF is a momentary hitch), which means you can't switch tabs, hit the back button, or do anything, really, while the browser is waiting on that page to render.



> "Firefox can do more :V"  Really?  Last I checked, it was all extra things you searched up and added to your Firefox Browser.  And guess what?  Internet Explorer can get those too.


Internet Explorer's add-ons typically consist of toolbars and search redirection malware.



> Yes, there are some good merits for Firefox over IE.  However, most of the "praise" I hear on heaped on it and insults thrown on IE is essentially what I hear Mac users saying about PC's, but with "Mac" replaced with "Firefox" and "PC" replaced with "Internet Explorer".


It might be different if not for the fact that the browser is *still* swiss-cheese security-wise (in this case, it's by design) and is *still* the slowest around. IE8's better than its predecessors, but it still holds true. Honestly? In my case, it's not "Firefox is better than IE", it's "*anything* is better than IE". Chrome. Safari. Opera. Firefox. *Anything*.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

I honestly picked firefox... Safari is currently faster and does everything but one thing... It doesn't check the title of the url when it searches.. (in the url bar) if it did that. I'd be only on safari.


----------



## Riley (Feb 12, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sean of the Dead?



I honestly do not follow.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 12, 2010)

A mix of Chrome and IE because there's some stuff google still can't do (well).
O:


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

FireFox and Safari.

I used Safari when FF isn't working.
But FF loads faster on my PC.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

I gotta go with the fox


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

FIREFOX SUCKS FURRY DICK

it always crashes on me.

chrome ftw.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 12, 2010)

I use Firefox... and Internet Explorer if Firefox decides to not work properly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

I WAS Firefox but I got converted to Chrome today...It's lightning fast and works like a charm


----------



## Bernad (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox is my number 1 used.  Only use IE for certain things Firefox cannot do.
I barely use chrome though.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I like internet explorer if using Windows, Safari if using a Mac, have never been on a Linux so can't say there.
> 
> Kinda dislike the Firefox crowd, as they're basically to IE what Mac's users are to PC owners / PS3 owners are to 360 users (See: Annoyingly smug).
> 
> ...


 
Hi, wanna yiff?    *snog*


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox because of things like adblock plus & noscript

Sometimes lynx just to be a faggot or if I'm trying to browse the forums at work without being noticed, but I haven't done that in about a year and it's far too difficult anyway. (I hate you long signatures)

Sometimes IE, Opera, Iron for testing stuff.

And it's pretty much already been said, but fuck you IE users. I can just about tolerate IE 8 in terms of standards compliance, but I hate all the crap that's attached to it by default and I hate that it fucks up so much shit and randomly blocks access to certain files over the network but doesn't tell you it's blocked them, it just does does it and leaves you wondering what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Considering how awful Internet Explorer 6 and previous were, particularly in relation to standards and security, that smugness was justified.


  As you mention later in your same post, _was_.  Many Firefox users don't seem to acknowledge there's a version of IE after 6.


Aurali said:


> Attaman: Can I suggest trying either safari or chrome. each run quite faster than firefox does currently.


When I use a Mac, Safari is the main thing I use.  While I can't download Chrome for my school computers (Plus the SDE program specifically relies on Firefox), I'll look into it for a personal computer.  

Safari is a... satisfactory enough, web browser.  I can't call it the best, but it is good enough for general browsing, web usage, and so on.  I'd rank it a 7/10, at least.  It should also be noted that the main things I use Safari for are:
1)  Watching videos.
2)  Browsing forums.
3)  Flash games.

I don't exactly test my web browsers to their limits.


Ratte said:


> WILL CHROME MAKE IT LOOK LIKE MY BROWSER IS FROM SPAAAAACE?


No, but use it long enough it'll make you look like you are.


Runefox said:


> Except IE users are *actually* currently the major source of malware infections on the internet right now and have been for the past decade.


 If you don't mind, would you mind citing a source?  All I'm finding for Internet Explorer (v8) causing problems with is Adware, not Malware in general, and even that isn't being caused #1 just by IE.


Runefox said:


> I have this problem with Firefox where it takes 5-10 secs to start.
> 
> Chrome takes less than one second to start.


  Essentially how it is for me with browsers.  While it doesn't exactly bother me (oh no, teh seconds!), it _does_ make a difference to me if someone's bragging their browser's faster than the one I'm fine with using. 


Runefox said:


> Internet Explorer's add-ons typically consist of toolbars and search redirection malware.


  Pretty much the only internet add-ons I use are search bars.  I'll use a few other things now and then, but I rarely need them so often don't take the effort unless it'll be vital down the road.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 12, 2010)

Firefox, because it's available on all platforms I use. As well as Epiphany, because it uses the Gecko engine (Google Docs actually work! Although, the next release will be using Webkit.) and it doesn't have insane huge depends like Konqueror 4 does now (I miss Konqueror 3).


----------



## incongruency (Feb 12, 2010)

Mostly Firefox, and on occasion SRWare Iron (Google Chrome with the spyware parts removed.)


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone with smarts explain the benefits of switching from firefox to chrome please? D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 12, 2010)

Opera, 'cuz I'm on a Wii, borrowin' teh neighbors internetz. :3


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

Attaman said:


> When I use a Mac, Safari is the main thing I use.  While I can't download Chrome for my school computers (Plus the SDE program specifically relies on Firefox), I'll look into it for a personal computer.
> 
> Safari is a... satisfactory enough, web browser.  I can't call it the best, but it is good enough for general browsing, web usage, and so on.  I'd rank it a 7/10, at least.  It should also be noted that the main things I use Safari for are:
> 1)  Watching videos.
> ...


In one of the channels I go to, one of the friends constantly nags on firefox and actually proved how slow it is. :/ Anyhow, I test all browsers cause I hate sites that break on any one browser, and I build sites for a living.. So I do try them out.. I don't do much in terms of Chrome, but it's a lot faster..


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2010)

Lynx, Links2, Dillo, Epiphany, and Arachne (when I boot into FreeDOS) for the obscure browsers.  Firefox and Opera are my main two.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Feb 13, 2010)

Firefox when on my lappy or at school, Opera when I feel like surfing from my DSi or Wii.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

I use Fire Fox mostly, but sometimes I get on IE for a bit so i could directly run .exe without saving em X3 

I also use Safari technicly because I use the web Browser on mah iPod Touch


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Someone with smarts explain the benefits of switching from firefox to chrome please? D:


Okay, SugarMental.
- Miku skin
- Probably faster than firefox in a bit, if not then it's about the same speed.
- MUCH Easier and cooler tabs.
- Doesn't take too much RAM.
- Nor CPU
- It doesn't have the word fox in it.
- The looks is awesome.
- It's google - one of the best companies in the world.
- Firefox is orange and I don't like orange.
- Chrome is black but it's not racist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay, SugarMental.
> - Miku skin
> - Probably faster than firefox in a bit, if not then it's about the same speed.
> - MUCH Easier and cooler tabs.
> ...


*-I admit, firefox has some good skins and they probably beat chromes but they still have some good ones.*
*-Chrome is ridiculously faster than firefox, it's very simple but it's awesome*
*-Tab system is 100000 times easier to handle on Chrome*
*-As mentioned before, Chrome is uber fast as it takes up way less Ram, I was using roughly 350,000 kb of memory usage for firefox and rougly 150,000 kb of memory usage on chrome.*
*-Same thing with CPU, chrome uses up a lot less*
*-Looks more than acceptable*
*-Google is awesome, love how you can type whatever you want into the address bar and it automatically googles it in a split second *
*-I admit, I love orange (2nd favorite color) but I'll stick with my black theme for Chrome *

*The one thing that I miss about firefox is the auto scroll function thing on where it remembers where you were on the screen so it automatically jumps back to that location....*


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> sometimes I get on IE for a bit so i could directly run .exe without saving em X3



Or even knowing you downloaded it in the first place :3c


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2010)

Firefox for NoScript, KeyScrambler and Torbutton.

I can't believe there's as many IE users as there are.  Talk about a browser that basically has AIDS. D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Someone with smarts explain the benefits of switching from firefox to chrome please? D:



the main advantage of chrome is that everything is its own process. that includes tabs, plugins like flash and everything else.
because of that the browser is supposed to be very fast and very stable. if one tab crashes the browser itself will still respond and not crash entirely. its also faster since its easier for the CPU to maintain many small tasks instead of 1 huge one.
it will use a little more memory because of that though.
however, chrome is still a beta and not as stable as google wants it to be! in many cases (especially if you use multiple tabs at once) it will slow down quite a bit depending on your system.

@CynicalCirno: i wouldnt really call a company thats spying on you great 

personally im using firefox 3.6 right now. i had some problems with it on my old system so i switched to chrome but on my new PC firefox is working perfectly^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Firefox for NoScript, KeyScrambler and Torbutton.
> 
> I can't believe there's as many IE users as there are.  Talk about a browser that basically has AIDS. D:



its not that bad. the newest version of it is pretty responsive and really not that horrible as the older versions^^


----------



## Lobar (Feb 13, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> its not that bad. the newest version of it is pretty responsive and really not that horrible as the older versions^^



It's still about as secure as water in a sieve.

Also did they ever finally implement proper recognition of GIF speeds? :v


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 13, 2010)

i used to use fire fox but went to chrome
firefox been giving me problems lately


----------



## SinisterWulfyOfDarkness (Feb 13, 2010)

i use Firefox, but heard Google Chrome is faster, maybe I'll try it out some time.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 13, 2010)

Firefox, 'cause I want to yiff it so bad. :V
Plus I like the add-ons. :c

I had a brief love affair with Chrome though, it's a pretty good browser, the only issue I had with it whilst I was trying it out was no StumbleUpon bar. :c


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2010)

Firefox when I'm on FA.

Internet Explorer for anything else.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 13, 2010)

Chrome mofo


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 14, 2010)

Google Chrome. It's so simple, fast, and shiny! <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

firefox ^^ is it ironic that im a fox?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> firefox ^^ is it ironic that im a fox?



It's unsurprising, being the furry fandom.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 14, 2010)

Firefox is the main one I use. It's more secure than Chrome, with noscript and such, it works with Spybot's Immunize feature, you can hit "esc" to disable animations and GIF's, and it's needed for online classes.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 14, 2010)

Firefox, because I like the fact that I can change the skin to it :V
But I used IE for years and I don't mind using that too now.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Feb 14, 2010)

Firefox.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Anyway, thanks for the share of knogledge and I suggest you to move to Chrome fast 8D


I'd like to comply with that suggestion, but I'm waiting for the extensions that I use extensively, to be ported over. I do not forsee this happening in the immediate future until further revisions to Chrome are made to enable that.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I'd like to comply with that suggestion, but I'm waiting for the extensions that I use extensively, to be ported over. I do not forsee this happening in the immediate future until further revisions to Chrome are made to enable that.



Yeah, due to the way the rendering engine works, it's not possible to interrupt or bypass the download of certain objects; Anything that "blocks" certain things (AdBlock, NoScript, etc) would require either a revision to Chrome or to just basically "hide" certain items after they're loaded. FlashBlock is still useful, but AdBlock still downloads ads regardless as to whether or not they display, and I'm not even sure how feasible NoScript would be.


----------



## DakotaJaymes (Feb 14, 2010)

I exclusively use firefox for my web browsing.


----------



## Carenath (Feb 14, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, due to the way the rendering engine works, it's not possible to interrupt or bypass the download of certain objects; Anything that "blocks" certain things (AdBlock, NoScript, etc) would require either a revision to Chrome or to just basically "hide" certain items after they're loaded. FlashBlock is still useful, but AdBlock still downloads ads regardless as to whether or not they display, and I'm not even sure how feasible NoScript would be.


Yep, and I don't see such a revision being made anytime soon. Not sure how this would effect the likes of Firebug and Foxyproxy though.. of the extensions I use, only Domain-Details has been ported over.


----------



## Surgat (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh, I almost forgot: another reason FF is my main browser is because Chrome will sometimes randomly log me out of places.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Yep, and I don't see such a revision being made anytime soon. Not sure how this would effect the likes of Firebug and Foxyproxy though.. of the extensions I use, only Domain-Details has been ported over.



if you want specifically firebug...
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bnbbfjbeaefgipfjpdabmpadaacmafkj

if you are just looking for a debugger...
there is something built into chrome (and safari)

and I'm sure there are proxy management tool for chrome already..



Runefox said:


> Yeah, due to the way the rendering engine works, it's not possible to interrupt or bypass the download of certain objects; Anything that "blocks" certain things (AdBlock, NoScript, etc) would require either a revision to Chrome or to just basically "hide" certain items after they're loaded. FlashBlock is still useful, but AdBlock still downloads ads regardless as to whether or not they display, and I'm not even sure how feasible NoScript would be.



Yes.. what bugs me about chrome is that the only way to block javascript is if you edit the shortcut to include it before you run it.


----------



## Callisto (Feb 14, 2010)

Opera, and will probably be Opera for a good long while if 10.5 is as magically fast as they say it will be here: http://labs.opera.com/news/2009/12/22/


----------



## Geek (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2010)

Iceweasel


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Oh, I almost forgot: another reason FF is my main browser is because Chrome will sometimes randomly log me out of places.



Noticed this as well but i don't care, FF did the same for me so...


----------



## Rikki44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Windows Explorer 8, and I have Google Chrome downloaded, but haven't used much yet.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 16, 2010)

Firefox here...though version 2.2
Never bothered to update to 3


----------



## Runefox (Feb 16, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Firefox here...though version 2.2
> Never bothered to update to 3



Whoa, you're several major revisions behind. Any reason you didn't want to grab 3.0 or 3.5? 3.6 is out now.  It actually seems to render a lot more quickly, and starts up a little quicker, too.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Feb 17, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Whoa, you're several major revisions behind. Any reason you didn't want to grab 3.0 or 3.5? 3.6 is out now.  It actually seems to render a lot more quickly, and starts up a little quicker, too.



Indeed. Firefox 3.6 starts up noticeably faster than 3.5 on my mac. It seems nothing can beat the speed of Chrome though.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 17, 2010)

safari and firefox (cuz it's furry xP)


----------



## ker (Feb 17, 2010)

I use firefox since most of the webcomics i read are optimized for the mozilla engine, But when i need to go into the scary depths of the internet i will use lynx so i dont have to see the terrible images to contact people


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 17, 2010)

Firefox
Because I hate IE, and don't feel like installing another browser

http://2gamerz.com/?p=47


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 21, 2010)

Firefox all the way. 

Ad-block plus kills anything all the other browsers could do.


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 21, 2010)

Just started to use Elinks more often again. 
Also tried Midori. It's kinda okay, but for some reason, it gets REALLY slow after some time.
Other than that, Opera and sometimes Firefox, depending on the OS I'm using.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Eh firefox. Just because it has fox in it, hell thats good enough.


----------



## Synapse (Feb 21, 2010)

Chrome mainly, and if that starts acting up for me then i'll switch to safari or firefox.  

Personally I just like the layout of chrome, and the skins you can get for it, but firefox works just as well for me too.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Feb 23, 2010)

My primary browser is Safari 4.

It's quite fast, most integrated with my Mac, and it's the only browser that sync bookmark with iPhone.

Plus most important: *IT'S 64 BIT!!!*


Next one I love and strongly support is Chrome.

The fastest, cleanest, and I'm Google Fan.

Though Chrome for Mac contains *LOTS OF BUGS!* One is that it crashes OS X Han Recognizer.

And it looks too baby-ish.


I used IE before, before the switch, it's *slow*, but it's the most beautiful, or should I say most blending to Vista and 7. IE 7 is NOTHING! IE 8 is better, new features, and that what's really kept your heart, Accelerator, color tabs.


I hate FireFox. Really hate it.
1: I've successfully destroyed it with numerous of add-ons. It now look like nothing.
2: It's not fast, not slow either. What's the point?
3: FireFox for Mac will never look pretty, even with themes and persona.
4: It's too much a liability to the CPU, especially for slow computers.

Oh, one more thing.

Never use Opera Mini for Android. The UI and controls are very not-thought out. It's very ridiculous when you use it.


----------



## dragon-architect (Feb 23, 2010)

I use firefox for the following reasons:
IE's Trident barfs all over web page CSS
Safari is evilness from Apple (and it's not very customizable)
Opera has a love-hate relationship with javascripts (I frequent a website that's almost entirely JS now ><)
And I just don't like the minimalist look of Chrome

That said, I put up with Firefox's image cache memleak because Firefox has a simple layout and it's highly customizable with all of its extensions. And Gecko does decently well with CSS. ^^


----------



## Fuh (Feb 24, 2010)

I primarily use Firefox, because it has all the awesome stuff, like the download statusbar, and themes, and all that pretty stuff!!! But I also have Chrome for emergency situations, or if things just don't work as well in Firefox. I was using Chrome for a while, but after I upgraded it, I kept getting Bluescreens... D: So I just stopped using it, and stopped getting bluescreens!
I hate IE with a passion.


----------

